# oriental roller



## kusbaz (May 25, 2008)

Satilik Guvercinler


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

Very nice breed, I really like those. Thanks for posting!


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. Thank you. Are these flying birds and is the third bird a female? And what country are these birds in? Thanks.


----------

